# palomitas de maíz.



## PABLO DE SOTO

Hablando de los churros me he acordado de las *palomitas* ,que las conozco como *roscas *en Gran Canaria, *cotufas* en Tenerife, *rosetas *en Málaga.
¿Más nombres locales?

Los medios de comunicación, las cadenas de cines etc. hacen que los nombres locales en algunos casos vayan perdiendo vigencia o al menos coexistan con el de *palomitas.*


----------



## Like an Angel

En Argentina: pururú, pororó o pochoclo.


----------



## bb008

Hola:

En Venezuela: Cotufas.


----------



## qbnaenmiami

yo siempre les he dicho _rositas de maiz_


----------



## Marcelot

Like an angel: ¿En Córdoba se dice "pururú"?
Te lo pregunto porque, que yo sepa, en Bs. As. sólo se dice "pochoclo" .


----------



## Like an Angel

Sip. Parece ser un regionalismo, porque mi hermana que vive en Rosario una vez que dije "Hagamos pururú para ver la peli" se rió en mis narices y me dijo "¡¡¡Pororó!!!" y yo le retruqué "No, en Córdoba es pururú".


----------



## PaoPao

Hola, en Perú se le dice Pocor.


----------



## mirk

En México, cuando las bañamos de limón y salsa picante (si, en México casi todo lo comemos con picante... ¡delicioso! ) les llamamos "chivitas".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

mirk said:


> En México, cuando las bañamos de limón y salsa picante (si, en México casi todo lo comemos con picante... ¡delicioso! ) les llamamos "chivitas".


 

Nunca había escuchado lo de chivitas. Palomitas, rosetas de maíz, incluso crispetas.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ToñoTorreón said:


> Nunca había escuchado lo de chivitas. Palomitas, rosetas de maíz, incluso crispetas.


 
Anda, si se me permite, os diré que en mi otra lengua, el catalán, también decimos "crispetes"... ¡Qué gracia!  En el castellano de Cataluña decimos *PALOMITAS.*

Besos y saludos a todos desde la profundísima noche barcelonesa


----------



## mirk

ToñoTorreón said:


> Nunca había escuchado lo de chivitas. Palomitas, rosetas de maíz, incluso crispetas.



Ojo paisano: única y exclusivamente las que son bañadas con salsa picante.  Si le adicionas limón están dentro de la misma categoría.

¡Tal vez en Torreón no se utiliza el nombrecito! ¡o tal vez no comes palomitas con salsa!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Las palomitas las com ocuando voy al cine, casi exclusivamente. Yo les echo el juguito de los jalapeños. Pero estoy casi seguro que acá no se usa chivillas.

Es como los esquites. Acá son "elotes desgranados".


----------



## tanispa

Mirk, creo que eso de chivitas es local, pues yo vivo en el centro del país y tampoco lo había escuchado!! =O  

Yo siempre las conocí como palomitas de maíz. 

Saludos!


----------



## zeugmas

en quebec, se dice "mais soufflé" que se traduce en "mais soplado"...


----------



## Sxc

aqui tambien dicen canchita


----------



## mirx

En México "palomitas" -lo de maíz se omite regularmente. En peículas traducidas o en envolturas de alimentos siempre son rosetas.

Me sumo a los que nunca han comido palomitas con salsa valentina y limón que se llamen "chivitas".


----------



## kolya97

En Colombia las llamamos crispetas.


----------



## omargosh

Acabo de escuchar *poporopos* en Guatemala.

Esta página tiene más localismos:
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/popcorn


----------



## LatinRainbow

En Uruguay, *pororó* ( más usado en el interior del país y por las personas mayores ), y *pop*.


----------



## pejeman

En el noroeste de México, a las palomitas les decimos esquites. En México, D. F., los esquites son granos de elote cocidos, que se sirven calientes, con crema y rajas de chile, generalmente en vasos desechables. Por lo regular, es un alimento que se consume en la calle, en cualquier puestecito.

Saludos y no le pongan mucha sal a sus esquites.

¿Algún compañero de Ecuador? Allá cuando como, me dan palomitas de maíz en vez de pan. Es delicioso, pero no me acuerdo como le llaman a dichas palomas.


----------



## chay73

hola:
Bueno, que yo sepa en Lima, Perú se las llama como en inglés (pop corn), solo que la pronunciación no siempre es buena... (tal vez de alli salió el pocor de mi paisano). También le decimos cancha, pero sólo al maíz 'chullpe' (chullpe: una variedad de maíz, seco, vendido en Perú) tostado.
saludos a todos


----------



## sicoticosandro

en chile se les dice "cabritas"


----------



## Argótide

Like an Angel said:


> Sip. Parece ser un regionalismo, porque mi hermana que vive en Rosario una vez que dije "Hagamos pururú para ver la peli" se rió en mis narices y me dijo "¡¡¡Pororó!!!" y yo le retruqué "No, en Córdoba es pururú".



¿Y qué nos dices de las *tutucas*? ¿Son otra cosa en Córdoba?  Y también he sabido de las *ancuas*...


----------



## Ise La Canela

¡Hola!
¿Me podrían decir como dicen “popcorn” en sus países de origen? Ando tratando de hacer una lista con los diferentes nombres en cada país o región dentro del país. 
¡Muchas gracias por su amable aportación!
Méxicoalomitas
Venezuela:cotufas


----------



## xnavar

kolya97 said:


> En Colombia las llamamos crispetas.


 
En catalán crispetes... nos parecemos más de lo que suponemos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Acá en Chihuahua también son palomitas.


----------



## Gilmer Mosquera

en colombia decimos Crispetas o palomitas de maiz, pero princialmente cripetas


----------



## Ise La Canela

¡Hola chicos!

He aquí una compilación de lo que se ha mencionado hasta ahora.
¡¡ Correcciones y vocabulario nuevo bienvenidos!!

*Colombia*: 1.Crispetas 2.palomitas de maíz 3.Hormigas culonas
*Chile:* Cabritas
*Perú:* 1._Pocor_ 2.Cancha (¿una bolsa de canchas?)3. Canchitas
*México:* 1.Palomitas 2.Esquites (noroeste)
*Uruguay:* 1. Pop 2.Pororó
*Guatemala*: Poporopos
*Venezuela:* Cotufas.
*Argentina:* 1.Pururú 2.pororó 3. Pochoclo.
*España:* Palomitas (Cataluña)* roscas *(Gran Canaria) *cotufas* (Tenerife) *rosetas *(Málaga)

¿Algún otro pais?
¡Muchas gracias a todos!
Isela


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según yo, los esquites en el centro del país son los que por acá conocemos como elote desgranado, que se hierven y se sirven con diferentes condimentos (mantequilla, mayonesa, chile en polvo, limón).


----------



## Hidrocálida

ToñoTorreón said:


> Según yo, los esquites en el centro del país son los que por acá conocemos como elote desgranado, que se hierven y se sirven con diferentes condimentos (mantequilla, mayonesa, chile en polvo, limón).


Hola:
Pues en Aguascalientes(centro de México) los esquites son los granos de elote(maíz tierno) tostados en un comal y el elote desgranado con crema,limón y demas condimentos le llamamos chascas.
En cuanto a "pop corn" le llamamos palomitas de maíz.
Saludos


----------



## Gilmer Mosquera

no sabia que en santander le dijeran hormigas cuolonas, en cali se entiende por hormigas culonas, literalmente HORMIGAS CULONAS, que son otro tipo de comida


----------



## Aserolf

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> Pues en Aguascalientes(centro de México) los esquites son los granos de elote(maíz tierno) tostados en un comal y el elote desgranado con crema,limón y demas condimentos le llamamos chascas.
> En cuanto a "pop corn" le llamamos palomitas de maíz.
> Saludos


Yo soy del norte de México (de Torreón) y también los conozco así. Mi abuelita de 90+ años y con mucha experiencia en el maíz, dice que el *esquite* son los granos de elote desgranado y tostado en comal. No se hierve porque es un elote maduro y a la vez es maíz tierno. 
El elote tierno, se hierve y da origen al elote (_corn on the cob_) o elote desgranado y en vaso.
Luego también hay la sopa de elote, muy sabrosa. 
Otra delicia del maíz es el pinole, y de este el famoso champurrado, y ya mejor no le sigo.
Pero a las palomitas las conozco así tal cual: *Palomitas* (puede ser con salsa valentina, con chile en polvo, con limón, etc. etc.), por cierto, yo nunca había oído lo de "chivitas". Me pregunto en qué parte de México se usa esto.

Saludos!


----------



## mirx

Aserolf said:


> Yo soy del norte de México (de Torreón) y también los conozco así. Mi abuelita de 90+ años y con mucha experiencia en el maíz, dice que el *esquite* son los granos de elote desgranado y tostado en comal. No se hierve porque es un elote maduro y a la vez es maíz tierno.
> El elote tierno, se hierve y da origen al elote (_corn on the cob_) o elote desgranado y en vaso.
> Luego también hay la sopa de elote, muy sabrosa.
> Otra delicia del maíz es el pinole, y de este el famoso champurrado, y ya mejor no le sigo.
> Pero a las palomitas las conozco así tal cual: *Palomitas* (puede ser con salsa valentina, con chile en polvo, con limón, etc. etc.), por cierto, yo nunca había oído lo de "chivitas". Me pregunto en qué parte de México se usa esto.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Al parecer sólo el que hizo el aporte las conoce de esta manera, ninguno de los otros mexicanos ha oído ese nombre.

Y lo de esquites tampoco en Durango (que también es norte) se llama así a las *palomitas.*


----------



## ERRI

En Colombia Decimos Crispetas. Suena Chistoso No!!!


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola,

Agrego que en Perú también se les conoce por el nombre de *cancha(ita) blanca *así las llamo yo 


Nos vemos


----------



## Vale_yaya

pejeman said:


> ¿Algún compañero de Ecuador? Allá cuando como, me dan palomitas de maíz en vez de pan. Es delicioso, pero no me acuerdo como le llaman a dichas palomas.


 
Nosotros le decimos: "canguil"... entiendo lo que significa "palomitas de maiz" pero nadie utilizaria ese termino en el Ecuador. 

Y al maiz le decimos "choclo".

Yaya


----------



## Ise La Canela

¿Cómo se le llama en tu país al "_popcorn_"?

He aquí lo que llevamos hasta ahora:

*Ecuador*:canguil (¿una bolsa de canguil?¿canguiles?)
*Colombia*: 1.Crispetas 2.palomitas de maíz 3.Hormigas culonas
*Chile:* Cabritas
*Perú:* 1._Pocor_ 2.Cancha (¿una bolsa de canchas?)3. Canchitas (blancas)
*México:* 1.Palomitas 2.Esquites (noroeste)
*Uruguay:* 1. Pop 2.Pororó
*Guatemala*: Poporopos
*Venezuela:* Cotufas.
*Argentina:* 1.Pururú 2.pororó 3. Pochoclo.
*España:* Palomitas (Cataluña)* roscas *(Gran Canaria) *cotufas* (Tenerife) *rosetas *(Málaga)

¡Gracias!


----------



## ERRI

Quiero que quede claro que en Colombia, no se llaman hormigas culonas, este es otro snakc tipico de la región Santadereana al oriente del pais, que son hormigas (insectos), algunos pueden ofrecerlo a sus visitas pero no es comun que comas hormigas en el cine.


----------



## Janis Joplin

mirx said:


> Al parecer sólo el que hizo el aporte las conoce de esta manera, ninguno de los otros mexicanos ha oído ese nombre.
> 
> Y lo de esquites tampoco en Durango (que también es norte) se llama así a las *palomitas.*


 
A los esquites en Juárez les decimos "elotes rancheros".


----------



## shoam

Like an Angel said:


> En Argentina: pururú, pororó o pochoclo.


 
También: TUTUCA (Córdoba)



Ise La Canela said:


> ¡Hola chicos!
> 
> He aquí una compilación de lo que se ha mencionado hasta ahora.
> ¡¡ Correcciones y vocabulario nuevo bienvenidos!!
> 
> *Colombia*: 1.Crispetas 2.palomitas de maíz 3.Hormigas culonas
> *Chile:* Cabritas
> *Perú:* 1._Pocor_ 2.Cancha (¿una bolsa de canchas?)3. Canchitas
> *México:* 1.Palomitas 2.Esquites (noroeste)
> *Uruguay:* 1. Pop 2.Pororó
> *Guatemala*: Poporopos
> *Venezuela:* Cotufas.
> *Argentina:* 1.Pururú 2.pororó 3. Pochoclo.
> *España:* Palomitas (Cataluña)* roscas *(Gran Canaria) *cotufas* (Tenerife) *rosetas *(Málaga)
> 
> ¿Algún otro pais?
> ¡Muchas gracias a todos!
> Isela


 
Las hormigas culonas que comí, creo que en Santander, eran hormigas de verdad, tipo fritas...
*en Córdoba* (la de Argentina, no la de Andalucía): TUTUCA


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Ise La Canela said:


> ¡Hola chicos!
> 
> He aquí una compilación de lo que se ha mencionado hasta ahora.
> ¡¡ Correcciones y vocabulario nuevo bienvenidos!!
> 
> *Colombia*: 1.Crispetas 2.palomitas de maíz 3.Hormigas culonas
> *Chile:* Cabritas
> *Perú:* 1._*Popcorn*_ 2.*Cancha* 3.*Canchita*
> *México:* 1.Palomitas 2.Esquites (noroeste)
> *Uruguay:* 1. Pop 2.Pororó
> *Guatemala*: Poporopos
> *Venezuela:* Cotufas.
> *Argentina:* 1.Pururú 2.pororó 3. Pochoclo.
> *España:* Palomitas (Cataluña)* roscas *(Gran Canaria) *cotufas* (Tenerife) *rosetas *(Málaga)
> 
> ¿Algún otro pais?
> ¡Muchas gracias a todos!
> Isela


 
Para agregar que en Perú también se las conoce en algunas regiones por *cancha perla*.

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Ise La Canela said:


> ¿Cómo se le llama en tu país al "_popcorn_"?
> 
> He aquí lo que llevamos hasta ahora:
> 
> *Ecuador*:canguil (tambien se puede decir en plural -canguiles-, pero es menos comun)
> *Colombia*: 1.Crispetas 2.palomitas de maíz 3.Hormigas culonas
> *Chile:* Cabritas
> *Perú:* 1._Pocor_ 2.Cancha (¿una bolsa de canchas?)3. Canchitas (blancas)
> *México:* 1.Palomitas 2.Esquites (noroeste)
> *Uruguay:* 1. Pop 2.Pororó
> *Guatemala*: Poporopos
> *Venezuela:* Cotufas.
> *Argentina:* 1.Pururú 2.pororó 3. Pochoclo.
> *España:* Palomitas (Cataluña)* roscas *(Gran Canaria) *cotufas* (Tenerife) *rosetas *(Málaga)
> 
> ¡Gracias!


----------



## Nelurio

Hola! bueno aquí en Colombia si tu vas a cualquier tienda de barrio y quieres preparar Palomitas de Maiz .... tienes que pedir *Maiz Pira, *que tal les suena eso?


----------



## Aserolf

Nelurio said:


> Hola! bueno aquí en Colombia si tu vas a cualquier tienda de barrio y quieres preparar Palomitas de Maiz .... tienes que pedir *Maiz Pira, *que tal les suena eso?


En algunas partes de México, al maíz para preparar palomitas se le llama:
*Maíz Rosero* (clic)


----------



## Janis Joplin

Aserolf said:


> En algunas partes de México, al maíz para preparar palomitas se le llama:
> *Maíz Rosero* (clic)


 
Por acá, maíz palomero. 

Muy diferente al maíz que se usa para los "chacales" por ejemplo. Creo que tiene un proceso diferente que involucra atrapar cierta humedad para que reviente y se forme la "palomita".

Por si les interesa esta aportación cultural de mi tierra. Los chacales son granos de maiz quebrado, se cuecen para poderse guisar y se comen en la Sierra de Chihuahua y en las rancherías, por acá son típicos en Cuaresma.


----------



## mirx

Janis Joplin said:


> Por acá, maíz palomero.
> 
> Muy diferente al maíz que se usa para los "chacales" por ejemplo. Creo que tiene un proceso diferente que involucra atrapar cierta humedad para que reviente y se forme la "palomita".
> 
> Por si les interesa esta aportación cultural de mi tierra. Los chacales son granos de maiz quebrado, se cuecen para poderse guisar y se comen en la Sierra de Chihuahua y en las rancherías, por acá son típicos en Cuaresma.


 
En Durango se llaman, "chuales", también se comen en cuaresma.


----------



## beatrizg

shoam said:


> También: TUTUCA (Córdoba)
> 
> 
> 
> Las hormigas culonas que comí, creo que en Santander, eran hormigas de verdad, tipo fritas...
> *en Córdoba* (la de Argentina, no la de Andalucía): TUTUCA




Es cierto shoam. Las hormigas culonas son una variedad de hormigas que se fritan y se comen en la regón colombiana de Santander. Sucede que para que los turistas se animen a comerlas, algunas personas dicen que se trata de una forma de crispeta local. Peero no hay ninguna semejanza.


----------



## Metztli

mirk said:


> En México, cuando las bañamos de limón y salsa picante (si, en México casi todo lo comemos con picante... ¡delicioso! ) les llamamos "chivitas".


 
Yo tampoco, como Toño, había oído nunca el término "chivitas" y me he comido las palomitas con limón y chile creo que toda mi vida.

Tú de dónde eres? Yo soy chilanga y siempre hemos dicho "palomitas con chile" (asumiendo que ya llevan el limón)... me gustó la combinación de chile-palomitas...


----------



## Gilmer Mosquera

shoam said:


> También: TUTUCA (Córdoba)
> 
> 
> 
> Las hormigas culonas que comí, creo que en Santander, eran hormigas de verdad, tipo fritas...
> *en Córdoba* (la de Argentina, no la de Andalucía): TUTUCA


 
hasta donde yo sabía las hormigas CULONAS son hormigas fritas, en todos los puntos de colombia que conozco así que no se por que el compatriota de santander dice que haci le dicen a las palomitas de maiz


----------



## didakticos

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Hola a tod@s:

estaba discutiendo con un grupo de personas que se reunen una vez por semana para hablar español (la mayoría de ellos son estadounidenses) y surgió la pregunta como decimos en español _*pop corn*_. Yo les dije que en mi país se usa *palomitas de maíz*, aunque también he escuchado *rosetas de maíz* para referirse a ellas (no en mi país). Uno de ellos me dijo que en España se usa _*palomitas*_, otro me dijo que en México también y otra me dijo que en Argentina es lo mismo.

Mi pregunta es:

¿se usa *rosetas de maíz* en algún país de habla hispana?

Estoy seguro que lo he escuchado y/o leído más de una vez, pero ahora que vine a buscar al diccionario de WR, me encuentro con que la palabra no está en este diccionario, al menos con el sentido que pensé que tenía.

NOTA: acabo de googlear el término y me apareció esta entrada de Wikipedia, bastante interesante por cierto.


----------



## coquis14

Acá no se usa "rosetas de maíz" aunque se entiende debido a que se lee en subtitulaciones extranjeras.Acá se le llama "pochoclo".

Saludos


----------



## Polizón

coquis14 said:


> Acá no se usa "rosetas de maíz" aunque se entiende debido a que se lee en subtitulaciones extranjeras.Acá se le llama "pochoclo".
> 
> Saludos


 
En el Perú tampoco se le dice "roseta de maíz", pero se entiende. Acá es 
*cancha2.*
(Del quechua _kamcha_).
*1. *f. Maíz o habas tostadas que se comen en América del Sur.
*~ blanca.*
*1. *f._ Perú._ Rosetas de maíz.

O canchita, claro. También la versión en inglés pop corn y la variante muy utilizada en el sur "pocor".
Saludos.
Polizón


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

En México se les conoce principalmente como "palomitas" agregándoles "de maiz" solo para enfatizar.  En el noreste de México, frontera con Estados Unidos, también se les llama "pacón" una adaptación de "pop corn".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

didakticos said:


> *Nueva Pregunta*
> 
> *Hilos Unidos*​Hola a tod@s:
> 
> estaba discutiendo con un grupo de personas que se reunen una vez por semana para hablar español (la mayoría de ellos son estadounidenses) y surgió la pregunta como decimos en español _*pop corn*_. Yo les dije que en mi país se usa *palomitas de maíz*, aunque también he escuchado *rosetas de maíz* para referirse a ellas (no en mi país). Uno de ellos me dijo que en España se usa _*palomitas*_, otro me dijo que en México también y otra me dijo que en Argentina es lo mismo.
> 
> Mi pregunta es:
> 
> ¿se usa *rosetas de maíz* en algún país de habla hispana?
> 
> Estoy seguro que lo he escuchado y/o leído más de una vez, pero ahora que vine a buscar al diccionario de WR, me encuentro con que la palabra no está en este diccionario, al menos con el sentido que pensé que tenía.
> 
> NOTA: acabo de googlear el término y me apareció esta entrada de Wikipedia, bastante interesante por cierto.


 

En una parte de Andalucía, España, concretamente en Málaga y Granada se conocen como *rosetas*, que es el nombre local tradicional; pero ahora convive con el general en España, palomitas.
Ambos se entienden y se usan en esta parte de España, pero si vas a otra ciudad de la misma comunidad autónoma, ya no entienden lo de rosetas.


----------



## Aby R

Hola:

En Cuba se les llaman "Rositas de Maíz"

Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

En La Mancha se llaman palomitas de maiz, que es el nombre común en toda España. A mi padre le he oído llamarlas "cotufas" como alguien ha dicho que se las llama en Canarias.


----------



## bellota_2601

República Dominicana: *palomitas de maíz.*


----------



## Spiff

En Colombia depende de la región tiene diferentes nombre, por ejemplo en la zona cafetera son "crispetas" mientras que en Bogotá es conocido como "maíz pira"


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Hola me uno a los mexicanos que no conocen el nombre de chivitas, las llamamos palomitas en Zacatecas, con o sin salsa. 

Lo de los esquites se ha discutido mucho por acá y es la primera vez que leo que los usan como sinónimo de palomitas. ¿En qué estados se da este uso?


----------



## mirx

Juan Miguel González said:


> Hola me uno a los mexicanos que no conocen el nombre de chivitas, las llamamos palomitas en Zacatecas, con o sin salsa.
> 
> Lo de los esquites se ha discutido mucho por acá y es la primera vez que leo que los usan como sinónimo de palomitas. ¿En qué estados se da este uso?


 
Al igual que lo de "chivitas" nada más un forero usa esquite con ese sentido, han de ser usos muy regionales o ya de plano familiares.


----------



## Hidrocálida

pejeman said:


> En el noroeste de México, a las palomitas les decimos esquites. En México, D. F., los esquites son granos de elote cocidos, que se sirven calientes, con crema y rajas de chile, generalmente en vasos desechables. Por lo regular, es un alimento que se consume en la calle, en cualquier puestecito.
> 
> Saludos y no le pongan mucha sal a sus esquites.
> 
> ¿Algún compañero de Ecuador? Allá cuando como, me dan palomitas de maíz en vez de pan. Es delicioso, pero no me acuerdo como le llaman a dichas palomas.



Hola:
Tal vez Pejeman nos puede aclarar exactamente donde se dice esquite a las palomitas de maíz.
Hay un hilo con el tema de esquite, y donde Alma pone la siguiente definición sacada del RAE:
*esquite**2**.*
(Del nahua _izquitl_).


*1. *m._ Méx._ Rosetas de maíz.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_esquite


----------



## Metzaka

Yo también soy chihuahuense (al igual que Janis), y para mí pop corn es 'palomitas' (se entiende que son de maíz). Rosetas, lo entiendo y lo he escuchado en la tele, pero no lo uso.  ¿Chivitas?... jamás lo había escuchado. Tal vez sea por que son palomitas muy 'a la mexicana' como las Chivas del Guadalajara.
Saludos


----------



## glababy

En Chile se les llama cabritas.

Saludos


----------



## MrCam

En Paraguay decimos pororó. Su origen es de nuestro otro idioma el guaraní y así como muchas otras palabras derivadas de este es onomatopeya; el pororó hace referencia al reviente de los granos de maíz cuando calentados.

Cuanto al uso del número (singular o plural) no hay variación y es válido para ambos casos:
“Un tazón de pororó“ (palomitas);
“Coman un pororó por vez” (una palomita).

También se entiende palomitas o rositas o rosetas de maíz como sinónimos en el español estándar a pesar de no usados en el castellano paraguayo.

PS: ¿por qué en Chile se dice “cabritas”? Me suena gracioso.


----------



## Ludaico

Buenos días: 
No sé si aún le llamarán así en mi tierra, pero cuando yo era crío no hacíamos palomitas de maíz, sino *tostones*. Para elaborarlos, desgranábamos las *panochas* de *panizo*. El panizo es tanto la mata como sus semillas. Recuerdo los tostones algo salados. La sal era el único aditamento de este rico manjar. Las panochas de maíz, de grano grande, amarillo y dulce, se tostaban (tuestan) enteras y se comían, y comen, sus granos a bocados directamente de ellas. El DRAE no trae esta acepción de tostón. Espero que algún murciano corrobore esto que aquí dejo escrito.
Saludos.


----------



## Birke

Pues yo puedo corroborarlo sólo en parte.  En mi pueblo, las palomitas de maíz son *rosas*, supongo que por el parecido de los granos al reventar con capullos abiertos de rosas blancas. *Tostones* llamamos sólo a los granos que quedan sin abrir al hacer las rosas y que quedan tan duros que si te los echas a la boca hacen peligrar los dientes.
Coincidimos en llamar panochas y panizo a las mazorcas y al maíz.


----------



## Sembrador

En Venezuela, un tostón es una lonja de platano verde que se aplana a martillazos y luego se fríe. También se come (por lo general) solo con sal, aunque en algunas regiones les agregan todo tipo de aditamentos, como carne molida o queso rallado y salsas. 

A las palomitas las llamamos cotufas a secas, y, a quien las vende, cotufero.


----------

